# Must Watch Programmes



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a few tv programmes that I class as "must watch programmes" anytime they are on. They are all comedy programmes !

Just curious to see which of my must watch programmes are other peoples favourites too !

For example, I have watched every episode of Only Fools and Horse a million times, own the box set, and can say every line from every episode whenever its on - but I still have to watch it again and again anytime its on UK Gold !!!

Other must watch programmes for me include

Not Going Out
Gavin & Stacey
Outnumbered
Mock The Week
Family Guy
Scrubs

amongst many others !!

Which of these programmes do you watch ???


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

American Dad and south park. Immense. all the above are awesome too


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Mrs Brown's Boys or Porridge for me.

Fish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Only Fools also, plus South Park and Friends.

I love Spooks too.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sherlock. just watching the new series on sky plus. brilliant TV


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Family guy,Porridge,Open all hours,Russell Howards good news,QI,Top gear (even if it is abit cack sometimes),Wheeler dealers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

South park, top gear, the new sherlocks as mentioned above, overhaulin


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

not sure why but i've just started watching Merlin, and Hawaii Five O has just started again


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Coronation Street.

See ya ova't rovers lov x


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Two and half men.. just love it!.. The Sopranos is a must! Overhaulins another good one.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Big fan of "Mock the week" always have a laught at that one, also a "Corrie" fan for my sins..

Really enjoyed the first of the new Serlock Holmes, series last night.

My staple regular must watch or tape are

Have I got news for you
QI
Not going out
Hotel inspector (with Alex Polizzi, She's very tidy)
Casualty

Looking forwards to the next series of "Game of Thrones"


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Really needed to be able to vote for more than one there. Out of that list my must watch shows are Family Guy, Outnumbered and Mock the Week.

Others include:

American Dad
The Simpsons
Fawlty Towers
QI
Mrs Browns Boys
Have I got News for You
Storm Chasers (a guilty pleasure from the US)
Falling Skies
Keeping up Appearances.

With shows like Family Guy, American Dad and the Simpsons I always download the new episodes as they go out in the US as I don't want to have to wait.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I've recently started to watch the big bang theory and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Curb your enthusiasm - it's pretty, pretty good!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

chasing classic cars is a good one and storage wars can be quite funny oh yeah and american pickers, always get me how they can turn a turd into money :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Deano said:


> sherlock. just watching the new series on sky plus. brilliant TV


That was quite saucy considering it was aired before the "watershed" Brilliantly filmed and produced and how someone named Benedict Cumberbatch could be so good is beyond me.....another Doctor Who in the making?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll answer for my missus - Come Dine with Me!!! Grrrrr


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

geoff.mac said:


> chasing classic cars is a good one and storage wars can be quite funny oh yeah and american pickers, always get me how they can turn a turd into money :lol:


love them and also american chopper swamp people and ice road truckers cant wait for the new series of deadleist roads on the 12th :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Arrested Development is a fave of mine, dont really like much UK comedy lately. Alan Partridge is very funny, Blackadder too but not much I watch religiously. I like Not Going Out though and watched Lee Mack live the other night(repeated tonight on BBC1) and PMSL.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sherlock,
Mrs Brown's Boys (I have not laughed so hard in years)
Merlin,
American Football live (Recorded and FF through all the talking and ads).
How I Met Your Mother


That's about it. I can take or leave the others you have mentioned.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

A few I haven't seen said elsewhere:

Breaking Bad
Dexter
Fringe
Game of Thrones
Suits
Futurama
The Walking Dead
Rev


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Miglior said:


> I've recently started to watch the big bang theory and I absolutely love it!


Came here to post The Big Bang Theory, once you know the characters and what they are like, one of the funniest shows on TV!!


----------



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Current favourites:

Dexter (best programme on telly)
Sons of Anarchy
Family Guy
American Dad
The Big Bang Theory
Everybody Loves Raymond
Sherlock (great series)
Anything David Attenborough
Prison Break


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I like;
Family Guy
Mighty Boosh
This is England
Everybody Loves Raymond
Curb your Enthusiasm
Father Ted
IT Crowd
The Inbetweeners
Just started watching the Big Bang Theory & that's good too:thumb:


----------

